# Confusion: Malavita stiffer than Cartel or vice versa?



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Officially it seems Malavita is described to be less stiff than Cartel. 

However, Angrysnowboarder says, "Burton will still claim [Cartel] is stiffer than the Malavita, I will still firmly deny that": 2018 Burton Cartel Snowboard Binding Review - The Angry Snowboarder

So which one is accurate?

I guess I want a binding that *delivers more response for my carving/tree board, but not doing so at the expense of comfort.*


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Cartel - Stiffer baseplate, softer highback. 
Malavita - Softer baseplate, stiffer highback. 

Cartel Ankle strap is also slightly stiffer/bigger, so more response that way. Malavita is shaped in a way that allows a little more tweakage for freestylin' 

Ultimately in that configuration they don't ride _that_ differently. I think they should just swap the high backs and that would put a clearly defined difference between the two. I've got a pair of Cartels with the Malavita highback and I absolutely love them, noticeable difference vs with the cartel highback. 

More response for your carving/tree board, I'd go Cartel and just crank the forward lean, or order a pair of highbacks from burton. Cartel is a lower price point too.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Phedder said:


> Cartel - Stiffer baseplate, softer highback.
> Malavita - Softer baseplate, stiffer highback.
> 
> Cartel Ankle strap is also slightly stiffer/bigger, so more response that way. Malavita is shaped in a way that allows a little more tweakage for freestylin'
> ...


Fantastic comparison, thank you.

Re: baseplate stiffness. What aspects of riding does baseplate stiffness affect? Shock absorption for jumps? Riding through uneven terrain? More stiff baseplate --> more pressure on feet?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Cartel - Stiffer baseplate, softer highback.
> Malavita - Softer baseplate, stiffer highback.
> 
> Cartel Ankle strap is also slightly stiffer/bigger, so more response that way. Malavita is shaped in a way that allows a little more tweakage for freestylin'
> ...


Agree with pretty much all of that and would add: Which one is more responsive depends on riding style/technique. (Side note: Many people do not understand that stiffer does not equal more responsive, for example Genesis X is stiffer than the Genesis, but regular Genesis is more responsive/quicker).


----------

